# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  νεος στο Ν. Ηράκλειο

## The Undertaker

ποιος καλός ανθρωπος μπορει να ερθει κατα ν. Ηράκλειο για να μετρήσουμε;;;;;
περιοχη: βίτσι - παναγίτσα - αυγής και ναυαρίνου!!


mr dti το pm πηγε αλλα απαντησεις δεν βλεπω!!

----------


## dti

Sorry που δεν βρήκα το χρόνο να σου απαντήσω... :: 
Στείλε μου ένα κινητό με pm να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου την Κυριακή το απόγευμα.

----------


## The Undertaker

γενικά βλέπω μια τεράστια δικτύωση η οποία οδεύει ολοταχώς προς wimax
και καλά κάνει αλλά τα εσωτερικά του συλλόγου φαίνεται να τον "αναταράσουν" λιγάκι..σκότωσα λίγη ώρα διαβάζοντας παλιές δημοσιεύσεις και φαίνεται ότι οι παλιοί aka συντονιστές - οργανωτές σφάζονται. Kicks,bans απαγόρευση του forum κτλ....
γιατί ρε παιδιά;;; δεν μου εξηγεί και μενα τι παίζει στα οργανωτικά;;;

επανερχομαι όμως στα βασικά. Λόγω έλλειψης χρονου scan στο Ν.Ηράκλειο δεν έγινε ακόμα.Κανονίζεται....
Εφόσον η τοποθεσία είναι αρκετά ψηλά με θέα (θα επειχηρήσω να κάνω post pics) συζητιέται έντονα για backbone αφού ap υπάρχει ήδη στην περιοχή.Όσοι πιστοί που θέλετε να ενημερώσετε η να ενημερωθείτε, προσελθετε....

----------


## sotiris

Ποιο είναι το wind id σου;
Να κάνουμε έναν έλεγχο από εκεί πρώτα.

----------


## The Undertaker

μολις φτιαχτηκε.......σε προχειρες συντεταγμενες ειναι lat: 38.04906
lon:23.77533
Για πιο ακριβεις τα παραπονα στην google!!το magnification level ειναι μικρο ενω για να τρεξω gps σπιτι και να το προβαλω στο google ξεχαστε το...
κατσε πρωτα να μετρησω με τον δαμιανο τι γινεται σε client και ποιους βλεπω και μετα κανονιζουμε..

με την ευκαιρια δαμιανε, υπάρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση απο 14 ως και 18 να την βγαζω σπιτι οποτε θα εχουμε μπολικο χρονο....
ευκαιρεις καπου εκει κοντα;;;;

----------


## The Undertaker

ακου αβαταρ....
τελος παντων εχω βαλει ως pic ενα ματι απο linux (ναι μαθαινω και linux) γιατι στο καλο να μην πω και αλλου μου βγαζει "αμοιβαδα" απο κατω;;;

----------


## dti

> με την ευκαιρια δαμιανε, υπάρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση απο 14 ως και 18 να την βγαζω σπιτι οποτε θα εχουμε μπολικο χρονο....
> ευκαιρεις καπου εκει κοντα;;;;



Δυστυχώς μόλις διάβασα το μήνυμά σου...
Μετά τις 5 είχα χρόνο κι εγώ και ήμουν σε άλλη ταράτσα της περιοχής...
Πάρε τηλέφωνο από Τρίτη απόγευμα πάλι...

----------


## The Undertaker

τωρα το εγραψα βρε......  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

προθυμια βλεπω.....
 ::  
τελος παντων.....τα πολλα μου χαιρετισματα απο την σχολη γεωλογιας στο ε.κ.π.α. χιχιχιχι
λοιπον οι ανοιχτες ημερομηνιες ειναι 13 εως και 16 απογευμα. Για πρωι θα εξαρτηθει απο το αν θα κλεισει η σχολη.αγνωστο ακομη..
στις 17 και 18 μπορω απο το μεσημερι και μετα ενω 19 εως και 21 λογικά ολη μερα. ακουω προτασεις.....


 ::

----------


## dti

Εκτός απροόπτου μπορώ την Κυριακή στις 18/12. 
Μπορεί και κάποια άλλη μέρα πιο πριν...

----------


## The Undertaker

κατοχυρώθηκε....  ::  
αν υπαρξει περιπτωση για νωριτερα εχεις το κινητο μου. δεκτα και sms και αναπαντητες αν θες να σε παρω εγώ.  ::

----------


## machine22

> ...και καλά κάνει αλλά τα εσωτερικά του συλλόγου φαίνεται να τον "αναταράσουν" λιγάκι..σκότωσα λίγη ώρα διαβάζοντας παλιές δημοσιεύσεις και φαίνεται ότι οι παλιοί aka συντονιστές - οργανωτές σφάζονται. Kicks,bans απαγόρευση του forum κτλ....
> γιατί ρε παιδιά;;; δεν μου εξηγεί και μενα τι παίζει στα οργανωτικά;;;


Αν μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει και σε εμένα.

----------


## The Undertaker

αν ψαξεις παλιες δημοσιευσεις θα καταλαβεις..
πχ πειθαρχικο, γενικες συνελευσεις, παραιτησεις

----------


## machine22

> αν ψαξεις παλιες δημοσιευσεις θα καταλαβεις..
> πχ πειθαρχικο, γενικες συνελευσεις, παραιτησεις


Ναι αλλά γιατί? Hobby δεν είναι?

----------


## The Undertaker

εξηγησου λιγο αν θες

----------


## machine22

> εξηγησου λιγο αν θες


Έχεις την κλασική απορία κάθε νέου στο awmn
Αφήνω τους υπεύθυνους να εξηγήσουν...

----------


## darkangel

δηλαδη;;;;;;;;;;
εσυ τι ξερεις δηλαδη που δεν ξερουμε εμεις οι φρεσκοι;;;;  ::  


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> αν ψαξεις παλιες δημοσιευσεις θα καταλαβεις..
> πχ πειθαρχικο, γενικες συνελευσεις, παραιτησεις


Καλό είναι οι πιο νέοι & ασύνδετοι ακόμη, να μη μπλέξουν με τα του παρελθόντος. Ας συνδεθούν πρώτα, να γνωρίσουν πρόσωπα, να συμμετάσχουν στο δίκτυο, όσοι θέλουν και στις δραστηριότητες του Συλλόγου και μετά ας ασχοληθούν με το τί συνέβη, από ποιους, κλπ.

----------


## The Undertaker

δαμιανε, τη γεωργια εγω την εφερα...φρεσκια ακομα ψαχνεται.ερασιτεχνικα παντα,πιθανα client.εγω τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι θελω να συνδεθω και θα το κανω.το θεμα ειναι αν θα γινει τωρα σαν client η με τον καινουριο χρονο και με τον καταλληλο σχεδιασμο σαν backbone κατι το οποιο προτείνουν (και καλα κανουν γιατι αυξανεται ο ογκος των δεδομενων) πολλοι.ειτε φανερα ειτε εμμεσα. αλλωστε ουδεις θελει να συνδεθει και ξαφνικα να δει καποιο ban απο την πειθαρχική επιτροπη...
Καλο θα ηταν λοιπον να ψαξουμε και λιγο τα οργανωτικα του συλλογου. Ο σύλλογος δεν διοργανώνει και συναντησεις σε τακτα διαστηματα σε διαφορες περιοχες;;να μια ευκαιρια να γνωριστουμε...
ασυνδετοι η μη δημοκρατια εχουμε καποιοι το ψαχνουμε λιγο παραπανω...

----------


## dti

> αλλωστε ουδεις θελει να συνδεθει και ξαφνικα να δει καποιο ban απο την πειθαρχική επιτροπη...


  ::  Αυτό πού είδες οτι συνέβη σε επίπεδο δικτύου;;;  ::  

Γι αυτό σου λέω, μην ασχολείσαι από τώρα με άσχετα θέματα με τα της σύνδεσης...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> αλλωστε ουδεις θελει να συνδεθει και ξαφνικα να δει καποιο ban απο την πειθαρχική επιτροπη...
> 
> 
>   Αυτό πού είδες οτι συνέβη σε επίπεδο δικτύου;;;  
> 
> Γι αυτό σου λέω, μην ασχολείσαι από τώρα με άσχετα θέματα με τα της σύνδεσης...


Σωστά το λέει ο Dti, δεν ήταν ακριβώς ban, ήταν ρουφιανιές, πουστοtraffic shaping από την κλίκα και διάφορα άλλα γαλλικά....

----------


## The Undertaker

βρε καλε μου ανθρωπε εχω δηλωσει δημοσια οτι ενδιαφερομαι για bb επειδη ειμαι και ψηλα και νομιζω οτι αν και δεν μου πεφτει λογος για τα περασμενα θα πρεπει να τα προσεχω.ποιος μου λεει εμενα οτι αυτος οι αυτοι με τους οποιους θα συνεργαστω για να σηκώσουμε το ρημαδιασμενο δεν θα ειναι αυτοι που βριζεις.δεν ζητησα να παρεμβω ουτε απο καποιον αλλο να το κανει για μενα αλλα νομιζω οτι δικαιουμαι να ξερω τι συμβαινει στο συλλογο...  ::  
αλλωστε στο "γαλλικο" σου shaping θα μετεχω και γω απο τι φαινεται  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

για αρχη συνδεσου και τα αλλα τα βρισκουμε  ::

----------


## sotiris

> .δεν ζητησα να παρεμβω ουτε απο καποιον αλλο να το κανει για μενα αλλα νομιζω οτι δικαιουμαι να ξερω τι συμβαινει στο συλλογο...  
> :


Φίλε μου, εαν σε ενδιαφέρει να γραφτείς στον σωματείο, τότε καλά κάνεις και ενδιαφέρεσαι απο πριν να μάθεις τι γίνεται...εαν δεν είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια σου όμως....μια συμβουλή σου δίνω....μην ανακατεύεσαι ακόμη....μακρυά και αγαπημένοι που λένε....

Σωστά σου λένε και ο dti και ο papashark (που σημειοτέων είναι από τις ελάχιστες φορές που έχουν κοινή γνώμη για κάτι).....συνδέσου στο δίκτυο, κάνε τα λινκ σου, απόλαυσε ή/και πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες σου, εξυπηρέτησε το δίκτυο με την προσφορά σου....και άστα τα του σωματείου στο μέλλον εάν και εφόσον αποφασίσεις να εμπλακείς με αυτό.

Και μην φοβάσαι, η ΠΕ δεν έχει αρμοδιότητα σε όσους δεν είναι γραμμένους στο σωματείο, οπότε δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει τίποτα.

Από την άλλη ούτε και το ίδιο το σωματείο μπορεί να σου κάνει κάτι (ακόμη και γραμμένος να είσαι το πολύ πολύ να σε διαγράψει), διότι αποτελεί ένα (μικρό ? ) τμήμα του δικτύου, οπότε και filter να βάλει εσύ θα βρίσκεις δρόμο να πας εκεί που θέλεις.

----------


## The Undertaker

παιδια νομιζω οτι ο φιλος sotiris μας καλυψε ολους......
διαφωνει κανεις;;;  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Το wind δειχνει με μια προχειρη ματια, οπτικη με nodas, andreas, alex-23, dti, achille, οριακά με apoikos, tracman, panoz κλπ

και αυτά κοιτώντας μόνο προς την μια μεριά του χάρτη.

----------


## The Undertaker

αυτο πες το στον dti που θα ερθει αυριο για τον προκαταρτικο σχεδιασμο...
αυτο ειναι που λενε handfull of work....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλώς τον δεύτερο undertaker του Ν.Ηρακλείου !

----------


## dti

2 στην ίδια γειτονιά, στο ίδιο ap, πάνε πολύ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

χαχαχα  ::   ::  
εγω μαλλον θα υποστηριζω τον πρωτο.....
παιδια, ειναι νεκρα εξω!!!ψυχη δεν κυκλοφορει...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

την κυριακη που μας περασε εγινε επιτελους το πολυποθητο scan με τον γειτονα dti και software ubuntu και kismet. αποριες λυθηκαν, οδηγιες δωθηκαν και καποιος υποτυπωδης σχεδιασμος υπαρχει ηδη...
το βασικο προβλημα συνισταται στους adapters των mini pci γιατι πρεπει να διαλυσω λιγο τα παλια pc να βρω το μοντελο motherboard και μνήμης.
επι προχειρως, το scan εδωσε αριστα και κοντινα link και λιγο μακρύτερα (-80) αλλα μακρινα. Θεωρητικα με την κεραια και τον καταλληλο προσανατολισμο λυνονται και αυτα.
οι φωτογραφιες του κομβου εχουν ηδη βγει και τα κοντινοτερα links εχουν βρεθει (εφοσον ο κομβος παει για bb).
προς το παρον τα αποτελεσματα δεν βρισκονται πουθενα στο awmn γιατι δεν εχω τελειωσει με τις θεσεις των ιστων, κεραιων και την διαθεσιμότητα τους...Ελπιζω μεχρι μέσα Φλεβαρη (μεσολαβει και εξεταστικη) να εχουν σηκωθει 2 links με προοπτικη να γινουν 4 το μαρτη...(οσοι κοντινοι προσελθετε).
Μεσα στην βδομαδα θα αναρτηθουν τα εξής στο awmn:
1)αποτελεσματα scan
2)φωτογραφιες κομβου στην wind και awmn forum
3)λίστα με τον εξοπλισμο που προβλεπεται να χρησιμοποιηθει
4)αναλυτική περιγραφη των 2 υπολογιστών που θα χρησιμοποιηθουν
5)προχειρο σχεδιάγραμμα του τροπου που θα συνδεθουν ολα αυτα παρεα

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

τελος, θερμες ευχαριστιες σε dti (που με ανεχτηκε για 2 ωρες) και στον labakis (για τις συμβουλες του)  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

τα παντα εχουν μαζευτει και ταξινομουνται....αναμενετε δημοσιευση συντομα....πιθανα 24 η 26 του μηνα...
(25 ξεχαστε το! μην το παραχε@@@με κιολας.χριστουγεννα ειναι)

----------


## The Undertaker

επιτέλους, τα πάντα οργανώθηκαν όπως έπρεπε.
λοιπόν, οι φωτογραφίες εδώ είναι ανα 90 μοίρες. στην wind κόμβος #7088 είναι όλες σηκωμένες + μία για το ύψος.....
η οικοδομή είναι στο ν.ηράκλειο κοντά στην Παναγίτσα για τους γνώστες...
ως attachment υπάρχει ένα doc με τα specs των 2 υπολογιστών που πάνε για routers (sotiris, μολις παρέλαβα ένα καμένο intel 945 motherboard...αυτό ώς απάντηση για τα παλιά μου pc!!  ::   ::  με την ευκαιρία, όταν έκανα upload τις φωτό έβγαζε error ο ie.γιατί???  ::  )
anyway, επειδή είναι νωρίς ακόμα ο κόμβος θα προσφέρει καθαρά και μόνο δρομολόγηση.Οποιαδήοπτε services παραπάνω δεν σηκώνονται αν και θα προσπαθήσω για www, voip και ftp....
τώρα, μετά από μια μεγάλη σχετικά συζήτηση με μέλη του forum και βασικά λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών αποφασίστηκε το εξής: τα πιάτα θα τοποθετηθούν σε συστοιχία και όχι σε 1 ιστό. ένα καλό διάγραμα στην φωτό!!

----------


## The Undertaker

ωραίος είμαι....αντί 800 pixels 8000!και περιμένω να ανέβει κιόλας!  ::   ::  
τέσπα...όπως έγραφα υπάρχει ένα μικρό σχεδιάκι της ταράτσας εδώ.κάθε ιστός βιδώνεται σε τοίχο και προεξέχει 2,5 μέτρα πάνω.λόγω δυνατών ανέμων όμως και επειδή υπάρχει σαφές πρόβλημα με τις αντιρρίδες - άγκυρες υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατέβουμε και ποιο κάτω!(κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή).τώρα, επειδή θα ήθελα να κρατήσω τα 2 μου υπολογιστήρια σχετικά "ζεστά" και μετα από συζήτηση με τα παιδιά στην dte προσδοκώ να βάλω τις 2 κάρτες με τα interfaces που θα προκύψουν σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μέσα όμως από το δώμα.από κάθε ιστό θα κατεβαίνει aircom+ μικρότερο απο 3 μέτρα και μπαίνει από τρύπα κατευθείαν στο πλαι του κουτιού...υπολογιζόμενες απώλειες κάτω από 3db αν όλα πάνε καλά.
αν όλα πάνε καλά δηλαδή φέξε μου και γλίστρησα.....
όσον αφορά το δικό μου "personal" η/υ θα προσπαθήσω να διαθέσω ένα δίσκο για ftp.δεν είναι σίγουρο όμως τπτ ακόμα.
τέλος,
α)το meeting αμπελοκήπων δεν το πρόλαβα λόγω δουλειάς αλλά απότι έμαθα ο δαμιανός μου εξασφάλισε 2 feeders 5 G ήδη (thanx  ::  ).
β)αναζητείται ο AV και τα πιάτα του (ακόμα περιμένω link)
γ)οποιοσδήποτε θεωρεί ότι έχει κάτι να προσθέσει καλοδεχούμενος
δ)δεκτές και εναλλακτικές διαδρομές....
ε)καθένας που νομίζει ή θέλει να βγάλει bb link ας στείλει ένα pm!!

----------


## dti

Ξεκίνα με δύο 3 μ. ιστούς στη γωνία δίπλα από την εξωτερική λάμπα.
Θα ενώσεις τους δύο ιστούς μεταξύ τους οριζόντια & διαγώνια και θα προβλέψεις να εγκατασταθούν αντιστηρίξεις αριστερά και δεξιά διαγώνιες στη βάση του δώματος (ή στο πλάι στον τοίχο, για να μη χαλάσεις τη μόνωση). Δες σχετικά τί έχει κάνει ο ngia, ο jabarlee ή κι εγώ παλιότερα (δεν έχω αξιωθεί ακόμη να βγάλω φωτογραφίες της σημερινής κατάστασης με τους 3 ιστούς  ::  ).

Με τη θέα που έχεις, δε χρειάζεται να ανέβεις πολύ ψηλά. Με κάπου 2 μέτρα πάνω από το δώμα, δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τον αέρα εφόσον γίνει εγκατάσταση με τα σωστά υλικά.
Βγαίνουν άνετα αρκετά links (μέχρι 2 a σε κάθε pc). Εννοείται οτι θ΄αλλάξεις λειτουργικό στα pc's σου και θα βάλεις 2 μονούς ή 2 τετραπλούς miniPCI σε PCI adapters (έχει σε ειδική τιμή το linkshop.gr για τα μέλη του awmn).
Οι μονοί μπορεί να μην παίξουν λόγω ασυμβατότητας μερικών παλιών motherboards...

Για links θα πρότεινα εκτός από το μεταξύ μας, ένα προς Μαρούσι / Αγ. Παρασκευή / Χαλάνδρι / Ν. Ψυχικό κι ένα προς Φιλαδέλφεια, Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, Λιόσια.
Μίλα με nodas, afanas, telis, lambrosk και με bakolaz, maxfuels, ririco κλπ. κλπ.
Τέλος, μίλα και με _Dimon_, on air για ένα πολύ κοντινό link.

----------


## _DiMoN_

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12262&highlight=
Κάποιες πληροφορίες και από μένα...
Έγω έχω όλο τον εξοπλισμό και είμαι έτοιμος για BB LINK άμεσα. Αν κατάλαβα καλά βρίσκεσαι πάνω από τις γραμμές.

----------


## The Undertaker

Dimon, με την καινούρια χρονιά σηκώνεται.....
πάνω από τις γραμμές πρασσίνου λόφου ευθεία στα λύκεια και δεξιά λίγο...δες και στην wind #7088.

δαμιανέ, όσον αφορά το τηλ αστο καλύτερα:
ετοιμοπαράδοτα μόνο Extreme 80 cm & Gilbertini 80 cm.τιμές για 3 πιάτα είναι 19 και 34 Ευρώ.
Βάσεις για ιστό με τον καινούριο χρόνο χονδρικά 34 Ευρώ.

ο ιστός είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα επειδή:
α)όπως το λές (αν κατάλαβα καλά) δημιουργείται πλέγμα ανάμεσα στους ιστούς και όχι αγκύρωση...αν θές κάνε ενα σχεδιάκι στην φωτό και κάντο post.
β)Θέλω ο ιστός να "πατάει" κάτω ώστε ο τοίχος να έχει μόνο τις δυνάμεις του αέρα και όχι και το βάρος. Ακόμα και 2 μέτρα πιο πάνω από το δώμα βγαίνει ένα μανίκι 6 (σε σύνολο) σωλήνων 4,5 με 5 μέτρα να ανέβουν 5όροφη πολυκατοικία!! (  ::  ποιός θέλει να κάνει μπράτσα;;;;  ::  )

----------


## The Undertaker

> Για links θα πρότεινα εκτός από το μεταξύ μας, ένα προς Μαρούσι / Αγ. Παρασκευή / Χαλάνδρι / Ν. Ψυχικό κι ένα προς Φιλαδέλφεια, Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, Λιόσια.
> Μίλα με nodas, afanas, telis, lambrosk και με bakolaz, maxfuels, ririco κλπ. κλπ.
> Τέλος, μίλα και με _Dimon_, on air για ένα πολύ κοντινό link.


Done via pm...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

nodas is off...
μόλις ήρθε το Pm...
άλλος κανείς;;;

----------


## The Undertaker

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12262&highlight=


κάτι δεν λείπει;;;
url not found (από otenet δηλαδή) =τι;;;

στείλε αν θές ένα pm.

----------


## sotiris

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

λειπει το .net

----------


## lambrosk

Αν δεν κάτσει τελικά το λινκ με gaslan (  ::   ::   ::  ) θα σκεφτώ τώρα για κάτι βορινό, (προς το παρόν το θεωρώ δεδομένο) και θα κοιτάξω για κάτι νότιο.

Απο εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε, προτεραιότητα να σηκώσω 2 ΒΒ (1 βορά 1 νότο) και αν βρω ή φτιάξω καμιά χειροποίητη όμνι να βάλω για φάρο...
μετά απο 3 μήνες εξτρα πράγματα, because no money no funny...

----------


## dti

> ο ιστός είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα επειδή:
> α)όπως το λές (αν κατάλαβα καλά) δημιουργείται πλέγμα ανάμεσα στους ιστούς και όχι αγκύρωση...αν θές κάνε ενα σχεδιάκι στην φωτό και κάντο post.
> β)Θέλω ο ιστός να "πατάει" κάτω ώστε ο τοίχος να έχει μόνο τις δυνάμεις του αέρα και όχι και το βάρος. Ακόμα και 2 μέτρα πιο πάνω από το δώμα βγαίνει ένα μανίκι 6 (σε σύνολο) σωλήνων 4,5 με 5 μέτρα να ανέβουν 5όροφη πολυκατοικία!! (  ποιός θέλει να κάνει μπράτσα;;;;  )


Πάρε μια ιδέα από τους δικούς μου ιστούς. Εσύ δε χρειάζεται να ανέβεις τόσο ψηλά.

----------


## alex-23

The Undertaker
σε παρακολουθω και βλεπω οτι μπαινεις εναργα στο παιχνιδι και καλα κανεις
στην ζωη δεν μπορεις να τα προβλεψεις ολα 
εγω εβαλα ενα ιστο στην αρχη μετα ενα ψηλοτερο και μετα εναν πυργο
οποτε η βαλε πυργο η βαλε εναν απλο ιστο και σιγα σιγα βαζεις και εναν δευτερο και ισως και αλους .....
οσο για τα λινκς θελει υπομονη για να βγαλεις bb 
υπαρχει ο kxrist που θελει λινκ
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16994
ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο και καλα λινκς  ::  

παραθετω την εξεληξη του κομβου μου  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16994


 The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and *automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator(εγώ είμαι!!!!!) has enabled this setting).* 

άκου λέει με παρακολουθεί......  ::   ::  
να βρω ξεματιάστρα δηλαδή.

----------


## dti

Όλα τα links που δεν σου ανοίγουν, θα σου ανοίξουν αν:

α) συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο  ::  
ή 
β) βάλεις το .net στο http://www.awmn κάτι

----------


## The Undertaker

μάντεψε ποιον θα αγκαρέψω να μου κολλάει σωλήνες με αλφάδι όταν έξω φυσάει με 7 μποφόρ......  ::   ::  
link δεν ήθελες;;  ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

Σχετικά με τη διεύθυνση που σου έγραψε ο αλεξ, η webική είναι

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16994.

Αν θέλεις κάνε update τα στοιχεία του κόμβου σου στην wind και τον εξοπλισμό σου. Σε α φαντάζομαι να γίνει το λινκ. Σκέφτομαι για κεραία andrew σε max τετράμετρο ιστό μιας και το πιάτο θα είναι στραμένο σε άλεξ. Αν θές δές τα στοιχεία μου
 ::  http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6840

----------


## The Undertaker

στην wind δες id #7088 Trigger Happy

----------


## kxrist

ok, ας το βγάλουμε, πές μου πότε το υπολογίζεις για να ξεκινησω να βρώ τον εξοπλισμό. Σε α προφανώς ?  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

λοιπόν, πρέπει να είμαι και πολύ τυχεράκιας... 
έχω ήδη βρει 5 links στην περιοχή και έχω ήδη postαρει στην σελετε για το 6....  ::   ::  

τυχεράκιας;;;;

----------


## alex-23

στα λογια τα λινκς ειναι ευκολα στην πραξη να δουμε  ::

----------


## m0bius

> στα λογια τα λινκς ειναι ευκολα στην πραξη να δουμε


Μπααααα, στα λόγια είναι πιο δύσκολα!  ::  Άμα τα πείς και βγαίνουν θα βγούνε  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

Happy new year boys and girls!!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

α)μετά την ευγενική προσφορά του Vigor για motherboard chipsets, του labakis για ένα ακόμα pc (celeron 300Mhz, 96Mb RAM) μπορώ να πω ότι υπολογιστικά είμαι έτοιμος. Έχω κατεβάσει και το trial της Mikrotik για να παίζω.....σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και τα αποτελέσματα του intel utillity.
β)dti, μόλις θα ανεβάσω τα specs θα ξέρεις να μου πεις αν κάνει ο adapter η όχι νομίζω...πιάτα υπάρχουν ήδη,οπότε να υποθέσω ότι το επόμενο σ/κ (μετά τα φώτα) σηκώνουμε το μεταξύ μας link (αν αργήσουμε κι άλλο καραδοκεί εξεταστική οπότε πάμε κανένα μήνα πίσω......)
γ)έχω ήδη ένα hub αλλά είναι 10.0Mbs.εφόσον θα μπουν κάρτες με power over ethernet να πάρω ένα switch 10/100 dlink???το des 1016d υπάρχει ήδη στην δουλειά και μ'εχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο...  ::   ::

----------


## dti

ΟΚ το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι κι εγώ έτοιμος.
Πάρε οπωσδήποτε switch, με το hub πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, όταν ανέβει το traffic στον κόμβο σου.
Υπάρχουν πολύ φθηνά, από 15 ευρώ περίπου, προσωπικά προτίμησα κάτι πιο σοβαρό και πήρα ένα Netgear GS108 (8άρι Gigabit) και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Μπορώ να μπω κι εγώ κάπως;;;

----------


## dti

Άρη επικοινώνησε με τον Γιώργο, να επιβεβαιώσετε οτι βλέπεστε. Είστε κοντά και λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχετε πρόβλημα.

----------


## The Undertaker

το intel chipset utility τελικά είναι λίγο flou...
τα μόνο σωστά αποτελέσματα που έδωσε είναι για τον υπολογιστή του labakis και είναι: Intel 440 chipset family με memory controller 82440LX,I/O controller 82371EB (PIIX4E).

όσο για τα 2 δικά μου μηχανήματα έχουμε:
1) Ο pentium pro 200Mhz έγινε 96 από mb μνήμη. μετά έχουμε, Award modular bios v4.50PG
Bios String 1/27/96-i430FX-2A59CS2PC-00 και chipset i430FX//Intel Triton-FX.
2)Ο Pentium στα 133Mhz παραμένει ακόμα στα 65 Mb καθώς δεν βρήκα ακόμα μνήμη....θα κοιτάξω μετά ενώ δίνει..Award modular bios v4.51PG
Bios string 08/30/96-i430VX-8669-2A59G529C-00. OEM soyo.com.tw/bios
και chipset i430VX-8669//Triton -VX.
όποιος ξέρει από adapters ας προσέλθει....

----------


## dti

Μην το ψάχνεις τόσο πολύ έτσι...
Just plug 'n' try!

----------


## labakis1

Καλά λέει ο dti πολύ την ψαχνεις και ξοδευεις χρόνο, από ιστό τι έκανες ???
Τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε να βγάλεις 2 link για αρχή και μετά αν έχεις χρόνο πας για τα άλλα άντε και χρόνια πολλά....Δυστηχώς όπως σου έχω πει Σ/Κ είμαι εκτός και δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ....  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

καλώς και τον άσωτο γιο....καιρό είχα να σε δω!απο τότε που ήρθες στην δουλειά και μου άφησες το pc. με την ευκαιρεία ο 2ος δίσκος παίζει τζάμι μέχρις στιγμής...  ::   ::  
όσο για το αν την ψάχνω, καλά δεν κάνω βρε κώστα;;;; plug and try κάνω σε xp και linux....σε οτιδήποτε άλλο έχω μάθει σε plug and play  ::  
βιάζομαι γιατί έρχεται και εξεταστική αλλά κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να γίνουν πρώτα.άλλωστε κάποιος εδω μέσα έψαχνε την κατάσταση περίπου 8 μήνες πριν τα στήσει όλα...εσένα απ ότι μου είπες άλλος σου άνοιγε τις τρύπες για να παίζεις!!  ::   ::  

(είμαι λίγο κακός τελικά....  ::  )

----------


## The Undertaker

αν και στα μέσα,τελειώνουμε σιγα σιγα....παλι καλα!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αν μπορείς, ξανανέβα ταράτσα και ξαναβγάλε φωτογραφίες, γιατί είναι πολύ θολές!

Νομίζω μπορώ να διακρίνω το σπίτι μου, στην φωτογραφία προς Ολυμπικό Στάδιο.

----------


## The Undertaker

μόλις βρω καλή καμερα....μέχρι τότε το αίτημα σας προωθείται....(κάπου).
αν έχεις ψηφιακή έλα.κερνάω καφε  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μιας και μένω δίπλα σου, θα περάσω αν είναι αύριο.

Θα σου στείλω pm

----------


## The Undertaker

που είσαι εσύ;;

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Εγώ μένω κοντά στην Κύμης.
Όπως κατεβαίνεις την Κύμης (προς Νέα Ιωνία), μετά τα φανάρια, στο πρώτο στενό δεξιά που είναι λίγο παρακάτω. 

Θα τον ξέρεις σίγουρα τον δρόμο, μιας και είναι η μόνη είσοδος που έχει η Κύμης για Νέο Ηράκλειο.

Ψάξε για κεραία και θα με βρεις !

----------


## alex-23

uNdErTaKeR μια ειναι και ειναι κατω κατω εμενα μου το εδειξε ο Mobius αλιως δεν θα το εβλεπα  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

συν-ονοματε!!έχεις pm

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> uNdErTaKeR μια ειναι και ειναι κατω κατω εμενα μου το εδειξε ο Mobius αλιως δεν θα το εβλεπα


Ναι, είναι κάτω κάτω, γιατί γκρινιάζανε οι γείτονες:
"Χαλάς την πρόσοψη της πολυκατοικίας και γνωστές π@π@ρολογίες"

----------


## The Undertaker

μη χαλιέστε!!ηράκλειο μπαίνεις και απο μαρίνου αντύπα δεξια στην γέφυρα..

----------


## jungle traveller

κανε και κανα scan μπας και πιανεις το ap awmn-1431 να βγαλουμε κανα link.

----------


## The Undertaker

να υποθέσω δεν βρίσκεις τον εαυτό σου στο scan που έχω ήδη postαρει;;

----------

